# How to protect the oil pan from rusting?



## U-96 (Nov 9, 2004)

Was planning to do a routine oil change today, went under the car, looked at the oil pan and decided to postpone. The car definitely needs a new oil pan, the original one appears to be close to rusting through.
I wonder if there is a way to protect the oil pan from rusting? When I noticed rust for the first time, I tried to scrub it and paint it with Rustoleum. But the pan is not covered by the engine splash shield and exposed to constant abrasion from road debris, so paint is not much protection. (Living in New England where roads are covered with a mix of ice chips, salt, rocks and water 4 months a year does not help the mater either.)

How crazy is the idea to cover a new oil pan with rubberized undercoating before installing it?


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

You could do that, but don't know if it would be the best idea with heat retention… Look into a full length belly pan/skid plate would be the best bet.


----------



## MLue1 (Apr 27, 2008)

In the same boat, looking to replace before this winter.


----------



## MLue1 (Apr 27, 2008)

I found a great price on a VW Oil Pan, it doesn't actively do alot but if it springs a leak your engine is toast. 

https://shopdap.com/store/make-mode.../2-5/07k103600a-vw-2-5-5cylinder-oil-pan.html


----------



## U-96 (Nov 9, 2004)

Got the replacement pan today, going to try undercoating it, will post how it plays out.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2016)

A heavier paint like subframe paint that's designed to prevent rust would be best. Hammerite or POR15 will do the trick.


----------

